# LA 2010: Nissan Quest Is A Challenger For Swagger Wagon Supremacy



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The 2011 Nissan Quest may not be the official holder of the "Swagger Wagon" title, but it looks pretty damn good. On sale in early 2011, the new Quest is a radical departure from the old model, which was as exciting as vegan meatballs.

All the usual minivan conveniences are present, like flat-folding seats, power sliding doors, 2nd and 3rd row entertainment systems, tire pressure monitoring systems and a removable 2nd row console.

Power comes from Nissan's ubiquitous 3.5L V6 making 253 horsepower. Four trim levels will be available, but pricing has yet to be announced.

More: *LA 2010: Nissan Quest Is A Challenger For Swagger Wagon Supremacy* on AutoGuide.com.

Follow the latest updates at AutoGuide's *LA Auto Show hub*.


----------

